# New 5 Gallon oak barrel update:



## rshosted (Feb 19, 2007)

I just wanted to take a moment and update you all to the barrel
that I bought and am using. I bought an American “medium +” 5 gallon barrel. It
actually holds about 4.5 gallons. This has worked out well, since my 5-6 gallon
batches I am able to put a gallon or two to the side and work back if the kit
gets overoaked (which is very easy to do in such a small barrel). 



The first wine I added to the barrel was a Selection
Crushendo Montagnac Viewx Chateau D’oc. I made the wine suing an extended
maceration technique. So the wine going in was already, very good.



It was in the barrel for about six weeks. I tested it at
four and could taste the oak. It was good at four weeks, and I decided to let
it go a little longer since I had some wine separated that was not oaking. 



I could taste the oak very strongly after six weeks.
Although, I believe it would have been fine after bottling for a year or so. I
was surprised at how much wine was actually missing from the barrel when I went
to remove the wine. There was probably about 350ml more empty than when I
filled it up. I guess the angels were in my wine room taking their share. 



I really can’t say what the taste will turn into. I have
noticed in the past that when it has an oak taste that taste will change. For instance,
I have another wine that has a very strong Vanilla taste that I attribute to the
oak. I’m hoping this oak will turn into a good taste. Ultimately, right now if
I had to classify the taste. I would say sort of a ‘nutty’ burnt earthy flavor.
That may not sound good, but with the cherries and mouth feel of this wine, it
really adds a complexity that I have paid a lot of money for in commercial wines.




As I emptied the barrel, I washed it out with a touch of
sanitizer and reloaded it with another wine. I am looking towards another 8
weeks of letting it age. I will probably be buying another barrel in the end of
this year. Not to mention the flavor I feel is better than the oak spirals I am
accustom to using, I am looking forward to when I can actually age a wine for a
year or more in a barrel in order to get the micro-oxygenation. Ultimately, I
plan to age a port for 10+ years when the barrels become neutral



I would also like to mention that enjoyment of having the ‘look’
of a barrel. I know it’s not necessarily cost efficient, but from things I have
read in forums that is no comparison to what one can gain from fermenting, or
aging in a barrel. I will try and update everyone on the progress of my next
wine that is oaking now. Until then, cheers and good drinking. 



-Ryan


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2007)

That just sounds good and I think I will eventually do this also once I get a few bucks together and some worthy wines going.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 19, 2007)

It's sounding great there Ryan. How many batches do you think you can treat before you lose the oaking effects? I would eventually like to start using a few oak barrels as I begin making wine with my own grapes in another year or two.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Sep 3, 2007)

Ryan,


Do you have any updates on your barreled wines?


I have just purchased a 5 gal. hungarian oak barrel and am curious also about how many batches one can age before the barrel becomes neutral.


What ya got aging now?


Thanks, Bonnie Joy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2007)

Bonnie I really dont know a heck of a lot about barrels except that I want some but curious as to if yours is new or used or waxed as these make a big difference as to how long you will want to age in them. With new barrel you wont want to keep it in there long as you will over oak it fast and each time you use the barrel you can keep it in a little longer.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Wade - 


There are two new 20 LT Hungarian oak barrels en-route from Oregon to me. Both are medium toasted, and therefore non-waxed.

If they're as good as the testimonials sent from the manaufacturer I'll be very pleased. Here's the website: http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/index.asp?action=page&amp;name=1


Bonnie Joy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2007)

Those sound awesome and @ $122 each I would like an update when you have a few batches through them. Do they come with those legs?


----------



## BonnieJoy (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, my barrels didn't come with legs. Cost to ship from the warehouse to my office near Ft Wayne, IN was $23 each. Still a bargain compared to other barrels of that size.
I'll keep you posted on the flavor profile &amp; number of weeks I age my first batchin the barrel. Vadai claims that this oak does not overpower the fruit.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool Bonnie, I may have to leave room in my wine cellar for 1 or 2 of these.


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 14, 2007)

I received my 20L barrel from Vadai last week. I took a couple of photos today if anyone's interested in seeing what they look like.











*Edited by: Rule G *


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks like a nice Barrel RuleG. This must be your second barrel since your first post was back in Feb., Hows that Barrel doing for ya? Does is still impart oak flavoring? 

How many kits can you oak in these barrels before the life of them is over?

What do you do with kits when they give you the oak, do you add it or just wait and put it in the barrel when finished?

Looks interetsting.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## summersolstice (Oct 15, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> That looks like a nice Barrel RuleG. This must be your second barrel since your first post was back in Feb., Hows that Barrel doing for ya? Does is still impart oak flavoring?
> 
> How many kits can you oak in these barrels before the life of them is over?
> 
> ...




This is my first barrel, jobe. I had a very long conversation with Sandorat Vadai before the purchase and he claims it's impossible to over oak with these barrels. I plan to break it in with a 10L Cab Franc kit fermented without the oak. I'll leavethe winein until Iget just the right amount ofoak and I plan tobegin tasting at 4 weeks. I also plan to have a better kit ready to go in immediately after bottling from the barrel.


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Rule G,


How's the oak flavor by now in your 10L Cab Franc kit? What kit are you planning on putting in for the next round in the barrel? Did you ferment with oak chips on this second/better kit?


Can you explain the maceration aspect of wine making? I've read/heard it's not an issue for wine kits, but wonder if that only applies to using carboys and if there's a different process when bulk aging in oak.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 9, 2007)

laneygirl said:


> Hi Rule G,
> 
> 
> How's the oak flavor by now in your 10L Cab Franc kit? What kit are you planning on putting in for the next round in the barrel? Did you ferment with oak chips on this second/better kit?
> ...



Hi Laney - I haven't yet checked the oak flavor yet, as explained in the Oak Barrel Aging?? thread. I have a 12L Cellar Craft Barbera w/grape pack that will be ready to go in the barrel. Yes, I left out the oak during the primary.

As for the maceration process, I'm sure someone else would be more qualified than me to explain it since I've never used fresh grapes. I'm planning to drive to Denver to try them next year but, otherwise, I have a hard time getting them here in Central Nebraska.


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi RuleG,


Thanks for the reply. I read the post on the pasted hyperlink and that looked really good. I'll look forward to hear your assessment of oak flavoring imparted from this barrel. I'm definitely thinking about one in the near future.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Barbera is an awesome wine. I did the limited edition kit not the CC kit and it's really good. I would think the addition of fermenting on te grape skins would give tis wine a better mouth feel would be great.

I hope your barrel can put out some heavy oak for the Barbera thou, it's good with a heavy oak.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the Barbera. I've made three other 12L CC kits with the grape packs and they're great wines. I don't know if you've made them or seen them but the Cellar Craft grape packs are like really thick jam that needs to be soaked in hot water and squeezed from the plastic bag.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, I have mad several CC kits, my favorite is the LOVZ. My least so far is the Amarone......... unless I did something wro............ Wro............. wro........
Different than the directions say, I don't care for it.

Your gonna have to keep us up to date on the barrel aging of that one if your not going to ferment with oak.


----------

